# Gamers wanted, Minnesota (Twin Cities area). HackMaster



## lejanius (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm looking for 1-3 players for a once a month HackMaster 5e game in the twin cities on Friday nights.
We're generally older (40s with kids) but I'm more concerned with personality fit versus other factors. The is a new campaign. I can provide more details if interested.


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm a dedicated DM - I rarely play - but if you're interested in playing a Midgard 5E campaign here in the Twin Cities, or any of your players are, I'm getting one together twice a month on Sunday nights.









						Starting a new Midgard campaign in Minneapolis - First Game on 8/25/19
					

So, a friend of mine and I decided to kick off a new D&D campaign. I've been wanting to run a game of 5th edition since it came out, but haven't had the chance- I regularly DMed 2nd and 3rd edition for nine years (along with the various Star Wars RPGs, and Earthdawn and Alternity as well), but...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Scoot (Oct 4, 2022)

Pretty old post, wondering if still going


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Oct 6, 2022)

Yup! I DM every Sunday at 5:00 - we're playing a slightly modified 5E taking place in Pyrastra, a homebrew science fantasy setting (Vance/Numenera-ish). New players are always welcome, I run an open table.


----------

